# Sow 89...



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Last Night, Coupland, TX., 9:00 pm, 70 yds...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, fresh chops for supper, good shootin!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Right on !!!

Sow so good eats are comming up !

Marlin 30-30 ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, good shooting. At first I thought this was about a girl I dated but I was mistaken she was sow 87!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice, good shooting. At first I thought this was about a girl I dated but I was mistaken she was sow 87!!


Was that in Kilos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha....Don my hat is off to you








Don oh donny where are you







I am still looking for you


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

On a call said:


> Right on !!!
> 
> Sow so good eats are comming up !
> 
> Marlin 30-30 ?


Yup., 336c shooting Hornady LeverEvo's. Going on 5 years now and it seems to work...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep on shooting those piggies !!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love that shooting rig man. Hard to beat a practical lever gun. Never thought of using a setup like that, but I imagine it's light, accurate, and those 30-30 LeverRevo's have to be perfect for hogs.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

is that one of the laser genetics on top of the scope? if so was wondering if it works like they say..not interested in getting one but my father-in-law is interested. i have a hard time paying $200-300 (that i dont have)for a flashlight.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with Tex, except I am trying to set up for using lights at different ranges and was wondering how they worked out.


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

TexAgBQ81 said:


> is that one of the laser genetics on top of the scope? if so was wondering if it works like they say..not interested in getting one but my father-in-law is interested. i have a hard time paying $200-300 (that i dont have)for a flashlight.


It's a Sniper Hawg Light Destroyer in red. With my scope I can see 150+ yds. Too far for me to shoot, but nice to see what's out there! No extreme cold or hot weather issues, lightweight, no bulky external wires, rechargeable batteries, etc. IMO it's the best hog light on the market.

www.sniperhawglights.com

Tell Rob Silverboar sent you!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info i will be looking into it...........maybe i can get my father-in-law to buy one so "we" can try it out.


----------

